# 64bit Catalina Released



## Michael Naylor (Oct 8, 2019)

MacOS Catalina is available for download as of today.  Problem is, there are no less than 11 (eleven) 32bit Adobe Apps lurking on my system.  Any thoughts?  Has anyone braver than I discovered if LR and PS still works?


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Oct 8, 2019)

Hi

Check our Blog from last night, it clarifies which versions and what works.

https://www.lightroomqueen.com/lightroom-macos-catalina-compatibility/
Personally I rely on a Wacom tablet and will follow Wacom's advice to wait for their final Driver version before updating my system.


----------



## Michael Naylor (Oct 8, 2019)

Paul McFarlane said:


> Hi
> 
> Check our Blog from last night, it clarifies which versions and what works.
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul, but what about Photoshop and if my Creative Cloud App say I'm up-to-date, why do I have 11 32bits Apps showing in the system report?


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Oct 8, 2019)

Photoshop:

https://helpx.adobe.com/photoshop/kb/photoshop-and-macos-catalina.html
It'd be interesting to know which Apps you have that are 32-bit (they may not be essential, Adobe have been doing some fairly rigorous testing as you can imagine!)


----------



## Michael Naylor (Oct 8, 2019)

Paul McFarlane said:


> Photoshop:
> 
> https://helpx.adobe.com/photoshop/kb/photoshop-and-macos-catalina.html
> It'd be interesting to know which Apps you have that are 32-bit (they may not be essential, Adobe have been doing some fairly rigorous testing as you can imagine!)


These highlighted...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 8, 2019)

AAM is the old Adobe Application Manager. It's been replaced in current shipping products by the Creative Cloud app, but you might have old programs (Elements?) knocking around still. Setup and Uninstall are again for older products, maybe earlier versions of Lightroom. You probably want to uninstall those older apps before upgrading, as the uninstaller won't work.


----------



## Michael Naylor (Oct 8, 2019)

Victoria Bampton said:


> AAM is the old Adobe Application Manager. It's been replaced in current shipping products by the Creative Cloud app, but you might have old programs (Elements?) knocking around still. Setup and Uninstall are again for older products, maybe earlier versions of Lightroom. You probably want to uninstall those older apps before upgrading, as the uninstaller won't work.


Thanks Victoria.  I've never had Elements.  Only ever had the Photography Subscription.  Uninstalling these "hidden" 32bit apps isn't that simple, although I do agree they shouldn't be there.  What a pity Adobe hasn't bothered to find a way to do this during previous updates - instead of littering up everyone's system with crud.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 8, 2019)

Could have been Adobe Reader, earlier LR versions, all sorts.

When I checked my system earlier, it was not only reporting installed versions, but also archive copies stored on an external drive. After you've uninstalled the programs, you should be fine to delete any leftover files.


----------



## Michael Naylor (Oct 8, 2019)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Could have been Adobe Reader, earlier LR versions, all sorts.
> 
> When I checked my system earlier, it was not only reporting installed versions, but also archive copies stored on an external drive. After you've uninstalled the programs, you should be fine to delete any leftover files.


Frankly, I'm scared of deleting them because I've no idea what other system files might also exist. Who knows what side effects this could cause?  Do Adobe have a script to clean up old unused hangovers?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 8, 2019)

Yes, the CC Cleaner wipes out a whole bunch of old stuff after uninstalling. You would need to reinstall CC afterwards. Use the Creative Cloud Cleaner Tool to solve installation problems


----------



## Michael Naylor (Oct 8, 2019)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Yes, the CC Cleaner wipes out a whole bunch of old stuff after uninstalling. You would need to reinstall CC afterwards. Use the Creative Cloud Cleaner Tool to solve installation problems


Oh that's nice.  Then I can spend all day tomorrow re-installing over my very slow Internet connection.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Oct 8, 2019)

Updated OS is a good opportunity to take stock. If you have as slow internet connection the download of Catalina will be a bigger issue.


----------



## Michael Naylor (Oct 8, 2019)

Paul McFarlane said:


> Updated OS is a good opportunity to take stock. If you have as slow internet connection the download of Catalina will be a bigger issue.


That's a very clever answer.


----------



## Keithanthony (Oct 9, 2019)

Has anyone any insight to what the situation is with Epson printer drivers?


----------



## dasuess51 (Oct 9, 2019)

Keithanthony said:


> Has anyone any insight to what the situation is with Epson printer drivers?



Just updated my MacbookPro to Catalina to do some testing. My main system is an iMac. No new printer drivers yet for Catalina, but they have just updated Epson Scan which was 32 bit. A note on their support website says they are working on various updates. As soon as I try some printing to my R3000, I will post an update.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithanthony (Oct 9, 2019)

Thanks, that's very helpful. I use a R3000 too, its a great printer and it would be good if we could use with Catalina.


----------



## Tom75 (Oct 10, 2019)

I have upgraded my iMac to Catalina and it seems there are no problem with LR classic or PS CC

Regards,
Tom


----------



## dasuess51 (Oct 10, 2019)

Tom75 said:


> I have upgraded my iMac to Catalina and it seems there are no problem with LR classic or PS CC



That’s good news...

I plan on doing my testing tomorrow from my Mac laptop, import NEF and RAF files, edit, round tripping to PS, and then printing from LR to my R3000.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenon (Oct 10, 2019)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Yes, the CC Cleaner wipes out a whole bunch of old stuff after uninstalling. You would need to reinstall CC afterwards. Use the Creative Cloud Cleaner Tool to solve installation problems



I had some issues early on when I got LR7 and used that cleaner. It fixed it.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 10, 2019)

Is this real or fake? I couldn't find anything at Adobe. 

https://www.creativebloq.com/amp/news/adobe-catalina-issues


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 10, 2019)

I don't think Adbe said anything like that. They just informed users about incompatibilities. It's up to the user to draw any conclusion about (not yet) upgrading.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 10, 2019)

Zenon said:


> I couldn't find anything at Adobe.


On the front page of the Photoshop Family home page: Adobe compatibility with macOS 10.15 Catalina | Photoshop Family Customer Community


----------



## Zenon (Oct 10, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## Zenon (Oct 10, 2019)

Zenon said:


> Is this real or fake? I couldn't find anything at Adobe.
> 
> https://www.creativebloq.com/amp/news/adobe-catalina-issues



That is the problem with 3rd party sites. I went on Adobe's home page and did a search but couldn't find anything. Forgot about the site where Jim linked me  to. I don't go there very often.


----------



## Martin Owen (Oct 10, 2019)

I installed Catalina and with the exception of a ‘sign in to iCloud again’ issue, which I understand is quite common and was resolved with a call to Apple support, I have no problems  - yet.

I don’t have any 32 bit applications as we’ve been told they wouldn’t continue to run on OSX for two (?) years.  I was concerned about by Epson Scan with was 32bit, but that has been replaced by Epson Scan 2 which is 64bit.  I tried it last night and it works fine, as does the Epson Perfection Photo V600.

I’ve played with the Sidecar feature which allows use of an iPad as a second monitor.  I’m still working out how to easily get Lightroom to send an image to the iPad but I did manage to get a photo onto the iPad Pro and in develop mode was able to use the Apple Pencil to make edits and act like a Wacom Tablet (I’ve never used one, but the pencil and iPad seems to do the job I want it to).  It appears pretty faultless, but it’s early days and any problems I’m having are probably user error.


----------



## Michael Naylor (Oct 8, 2019)

MacOS Catalina is available for download as of today.  Problem is, there are no less than 11 (eleven) 32bit Adobe Apps lurking on my system.  Any thoughts?  Has anyone braver than I discovered if LR and PS still works?


----------



## Keithanthony (Oct 10, 2019)

dasuess said:


> That’s good news...
> 
> I plan on doing my testing tomorrow from my Mac laptop, import NEF and RAF files, edit, round tripping to PS, and then printing from LR to my R3000.
> 
> ...


Please let us know how printing to your R3000 goes.


----------



## dasuess51 (Oct 10, 2019)

Keithanthony said:


> Please let us know how printing to your R3000 goes.



Just checked Epson support site... Just within the past few days they have updated print drivers for P800, P600, 3880, and 3800, but nothing yet for the R3000.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithanthony (Oct 11, 2019)

Thanks for update - looks promising!


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Oct 11, 2019)

We are continuing to update the Blog as we hear of anything (from Adobe and users) but issues seem pretty minor in most cases, lots have advised us they have made the transition to Catalina without issues.

Generally software companies are finalizing any fixes now that Catalina is actually on general release, Chronosync for example released their update yesterday.

https://www.lightroomqueen.com/lightroom-macos-catalina-compatibility/


----------



## Zenon (Oct 12, 2019)

So all went well and running smoothly.  I could only update my Macbook Air. I still need to replace the iMac.  

All 5 Apple device calender's, emails, etc sync. Went through and deleted all the apps that had a line through them. Went to X-rite and got the latest Colorchecker Passport and i1 Profiler software. Same for Adobe's DNG converter. Even my good old PS B&W plugin I purchased over 10 years ago works.

The only thing I'm going to miss is Pixel Genius - PK Sharpener but I don't use it that often as I don't export out of PS - and it was free.


----------



## Bill Ballard (Oct 13, 2019)

I've updated my MacBook Pro to Catalina yesterday afternoon. LR, PS, Bridge, and Camera Raw all seem fine save one little hiccup...

After exporting a LR file to finish in PS, I save the finished master file as a PSD. Then, after flattening, resizing, etc., I save the output file as a JPG. However, the PS 'Save As' dialog box isn't doing the conversion from PSD to JPG; even though .jpg is in the box after the 'Save As' command is selected, I have to manually go into the box, delete the .jpg put there by PS, and manually type in '.jpg'. Otherwise the file will save as a PSD.

The only change to the system is the upgrade yesterday to Catalina, and some recent Adboe Cloud/App updates. This is only occurring since the upgrade to Catalina. Thoughts?


----------



## LouieSherwin (Oct 13, 2019)

Interesting email from Red River Paper support:



> October 10, 2019.
> 
> Statement on OSX 10.15 Catalina
> 
> ...



I concur with their advice. Print drivers especially for older printers often take quite a long time to be updated. 

-louie


----------



## Zenon (Oct 13, 2019)

PS bug to report. In camera RAW the radial filter's inside option doesn't work. It only adjusts the outside. Were is that bug link again? I have to bookmark it.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 13, 2019)

Zenon said:


> Were is that bug link again? I have to bookmark it.


Er....at the top of every forum page.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 13, 2019)

Thanks. I have only used it once. This isn't the only thing I have going on


----------



## Zenon (Oct 13, 2019)

Done. It has been so long I had to reset the password. I have a spreadsheet that is two pages long with all my passwords. I have several Adobe but that one wasn't there.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 13, 2019)

Bill Ballard said:


> After exporting a LR file to finish in PS, I save the finished master file as a PSD. Then, after flattening, resizing, etc., I save the output file as a JPG. However, the PS 'Save As' dialog box isn't doing the conversion from PSD to JPG; even though .jpg is in the box after the 'Save As' command is selected, I have to manually go into the box, delete the .jpg put there by PS, and manually type in '.jpg'. Otherwise the file will save as a PSD.


That's on the known issues page for Photoshop already Photoshop and macOS Catalina (10.15)


----------



## Zenon (Oct 13, 2019)

That I didn't know. I don't use it, just LR. Someone on another site noticed it so I confirmed it as I'm running both OS different devices.


----------



## dasuess51 (Oct 13, 2019)

I did an upgrade in place (vs scratch install) on my MacBook Pro (2012). Lightroom Classic  8.4.1 and Photoshop CC 20.0.6, Epson R3000 with 9.29 driver. I do not consider this anywhere an exhaustive test of LR and PS on Catalina, but it pretty much covers the things I do in my workflow.

I took two raw files (NEF, RAF) from iMac (Mojave 10.14.6) over to the MacBook Pro and imported them into LR. The only strange thing I noticed was the the main disk (Macintosh HD) was listed there times in the Import panel, but it did not seem to cause any ill effects. Once imported I performed the same edits on the two raw files here as I had done in LR on the iMac. The images looked the same as far as I could see given the difference in the two displays. Both displays (MBP Retina LCD, iMac 27-inch P3 display) were profiled using a Spider5 and DisplayCAL. One difference I did notice during the edit process was that using Transform/Full did not produce the same results on my MBP - it was not “fully” corrected as on the iMac. Could be a graphics processor difference, but I’m not sure. I do not use a lot of plug-ins in LR, but I did try exporting with Morgrify, which worked just fine. I did update to the latest Morgrify version when prompted.

Round-tripping to Photoshop worked just fine, with one exception that does not affect my workflow. When doing a “Save-As” the default format is TIFF which is what I use, so no issue; however, if I selected another format the file extension did not automatically update (this is noted as an issue by Adobe). While in PS, I created various adjustment layers, used Crop/Straighten. I did not use all the extension I have loaded into PS, but they did show up. Not using any PS plug-ins that I am aware of. Again, the only issue I ran into was the Save-As issue noted above.

For my workflow, I do all my printing from LR. For my landscape fine art prints, I print from a master file I create in PS. This is “returned” to LR and stacked with the original raw file. In LR I use the PS master file to create a soft proof copy for a given paper, and the soft proofs are stacked with the raw file. For my print test, I brought over a PS master file from my iMac and imported in into LR on the MBP. I then created a soft proof with the same settings as the one on the iMac. This soft proof is what I used to make the print from LR on the MBP. Once the print was done I compared it with one from the same master file/soft proof on the iMac - they are identical to my eyes. Not surprising since they were both printed using the same Epson R3000 driver (9.29). I plan to repeat the printing test once an updated driver is available from Epson. New drivers for other printers (3800, 3880, P600, P800) became available last week and as of Friday 10/11/19, Epson had updated some of the utilities for the R3000 - hopefully, a new driver will for Catalina will come out soon.

I did some basic test printing from Catalina on the MBP to the R3000 and noticed that the “Printer Features” facility was not shown. Going into System Preferences and selecting the R3000, going into Options & Supplies General tab, there is now a checkbox “Use Generic Printer Features”. Checking this box made the “Printer Features” facility show in the printer dialog. But then it also showed in the print dialog when in LR - which I did not like. This behavior is different from Mojave. Not a huge deal, but something to be aware of.

That’s it… Hope this helps as other start looking at moving to Catalina.


----------



## Bill Ballard (Oct 13, 2019)

Victoria Bampton said:


> That's on the known issues page for Photoshop already Photoshop and macOS Catalina (10.15)


Ah...I didn't even think to check there...thanks!


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Oct 14, 2019)

Zenon said:


> Is this real or fake? I couldn't find anything at Adobe.


It's very real, because all of the screen shots they posted came directly from the same official Adobe article about Catalina compatibility that Paul McFarlane posted earlier. Even the warning about not upgrading to Catalina right away is a direct quote from that Adobe article. (Good advice I think.)

The Adobe article went up within a day that Catalina was released, so it took a day or two for it to show up in search engines.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 16, 2019)

My 2011 iMac which is still running High Sierra is slow. When I do a security update I close all the apps before I reboot because it is so slow. Out of habit I also do this to my Macbook Air.            

Just had another Catalina update on the Air. This is what I noticed. The apps closed instantly and the reboot was lighting fast. It was probably minor but the Air which which has an SSD drive never rebooted this quickly. My guess there were minor updates in the past as well.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 16, 2019)

Apps open much faster too and my RAM is only 4GB


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Oct 16, 2019)

Zenon said:


> I have a spreadsheet that is two pages long with all my passwords


That is not very save, why don't You use a (free) passwordmanager like KeeWeb?


----------



## Zenon (Oct 16, 2019)

Never thought of that. My spreadsheet and other info is on a USB stick which only gets plugged in when I need it. I have copies and keep one in  my banks safety deposit box. I rotate an updated stick each time go to the box. My banks passwords are not recorded anywhere. I also use VPN.

I guess that stick thing is kinda primitive. I'll take a look at KeeWeb. Does the developer have access?


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Oct 16, 2019)

Zenon said:


> I'll take a look at KeeWeb. Does the developer have access?


No, the only one with acces is you (the one with the master password). The database is encrypted.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 16, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Oct 16, 2019)

I use Password Safe, originally written by Bruce Schneier. It's free, and also uses an encrypted database. I'd be lost without it.


----------



## Bill Ballard (Oct 24, 2019)

Bill Ballard said:


> I've updated my MacBook Pro to Catalina yesterday afternoon. LR, PS, Bridge, and Camera Raw all seem fine save one little hiccup...
> 
> After exporting a LR file to finish in PS, I save the finished master file as a PSD. Then, after flattening, resizing, etc., I save the output file as a JPG. However, the PS 'Save As' dialog box isn't doing the conversion from PSD to JPG; even though .jpg is in the box after the 'Save As' command is selected, I have to manually go into the box, delete the .jpg put there by PS, and manually type in '.jpg'. Otherwise the file will save as a PSD.
> 
> The only change to the system is the upgrade yesterday to Catalina, and some recent Adboe Cloud/App updates. This is only occurring since the upgrade to Catalina. Thoughts?





Victoria Bampton said:


> That's on the known issues page for Photoshop already Photoshop and macOS Catalina (10.15)



And it appears the latest Adobe update for PS has corrected this issue, among others...


----------



## Zenon (Oct 26, 2019)

My new iMac that is supposed to arrive in about 10 days (but who is counting) will probably have Catalina on it so I'll work around everything. I started using the free Apple, Pages and Numbers so I can get used to it. Numbers is a little frustrating. I haven't figured out how to move cell contents with out dragging the cell borders with it.


----------



## Michael Naylor (Oct 8, 2019)

MacOS Catalina is available for download as of today.  Problem is, there are no less than 11 (eleven) 32bit Adobe Apps lurking on my system.  Any thoughts?  Has anyone braver than I discovered if LR and PS still works?


----------



## Zenon (Oct 26, 2019)

Got it. The interwebs is sure handy.


----------

